# I Love Dubai



## Empress (Apr 7, 2009)

I love Dubai, The Palm, Atlantis


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Second only to Abu Dhabi


----------



## Empress (Apr 7, 2009)

arabianhorse said:


> Second only to Abu Dhabi


Hi I Love Dubai and want more information about the country. Dubai was my country of special interest for my Travel Service Studies.

What's it life like living in Abu Dhabi?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Empress said:


> Hi I Love Dubai and want more information about the country. Dubai was my country of special interest for my Travel Service Studies. What's it life like living in Abu Dhabi?


Perhaps the first thing you should know is that Dubai is not a country. It's an Emirate. As is Abu Dhabi.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

yep the country is united arab emirates... and there are more than just the capital abu dhabi or dubai lots to explore.


----------



## Empress (Apr 7, 2009)

BedouGirl said:


> Perhaps the first thing you should know is that Dubai is not a country. It's an Emirate. As is Abu Dhabi.



I do know that Dubai is made up of 7 Emirates/Principalities! I have studied and passed examinations, and achieved qualifications for my studies.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Empress said:


> I do know that Dubai is made up of 7 Emirates/Principalities! I have studied and passed examinations, and achieved qualifications for my studies.


Temper, temper!
Bedougirl was just pointing it out. You are the one ho referred to Dubai as a country!


----------



## xxxxxxxxclownfish (Dec 15, 2013)

Empress said:


> Hi I Love Dubai and want more information about the country. Dubai was my country of special interest for my Travel Service Studies.
> 
> What's it life like living in Abu Dhabi?


What a rather random thread. Why not just spit out exactly what you are looking for. 

What life is like for one person living in a country is entirely different for another person - depends on circumstances, colour of skin, income, expenses, job, living conditions and whole host of other factors.

How can you expect to be taken seriously in the travel and tourism industry if you haven't fully experienced or immersed yourself in your specialist country? 

I am pretty sure most people could pass and exam and become highly qualified in a subject that they have read about on the internet and in books. You only really become fully knowledgeable about a place if you spend time there and if that is what you are looking for (ie a job), why not say so.


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

Empress said:


> I do know that Dubai is made up of 7 Emirates/Principalities! .


Really, I thought the UAE was made up of 7 Emirates, of which Dubai was one.
A useful course then


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

clownfish said:


> What a rather random thread. Why not just spit out exactly what you are looking for.


Probably just a troll. Member since 2009 for 6 posts, most of which are on this thread.


----------



## mjwinxsky (Sep 20, 2013)

rsinner said:


> Probably just a troll. Member since 2009 for 6 posts, most of which are on this thread.


I Agree


----------



## Empress (Apr 7, 2009)

xxxxxxxxclownfish said:


> What a rather random thread. Why not just spit out exactly what you are looking for.
> 
> What life is like for one person living in a country is entirely different for another person - depends on circumstances, colour of skin, income, expenses, job, living conditions and whole host of other factors.
> 
> ...


That's a sharp reply Clownfish! The reason for my "rather random thread" is because I want to become immersed in my "Specialist Country". I was given this site, as I was told, I would get genuine help and direction before I travel to the UAE. I didn't expect to get such sharp replies from yourself and a few others. Sorry for posting the thread!


----------

